
XtreemFS – Fault Tolerant Distributed File System - turrini
http://xtreemfs.org/
======
fh973
One of its creators here. If XtreemFS looks interesting also check out Quobyte
(www.quobyte.com), our next software storage system.

~~~
DanielDent
Quobyte does not appear to be a mature product.

Clicking 'get started' merely leads to a 'please let me waste hours talking
with your enterprise sales reps' form.

A mature product should be possible for me to evaluate and try on my own, and
I would rather not waste time doing so if I don't even know what it costs.

~~~
fh973
You are totally right with your expectations. But in a startup you can't do
everything at once and thus no direct download yet. If you contact us you'll
talk directly to the developers and get a download link.

That said, Quobyte is in production for business critical workloads.

~~~
robhu
Of course you're right, a startup can't do everything -- so why not just put a
download link up rather than require people to talk to you to get a download
link? Given as a startup you're busy and have a lot to do, why not just post a
link on your website?

~~~
fh973
Doing this thoroughly would mean that we would need to provide some form of
support aswell.

------
meapix
> requires no special hardware or kernel modules

[http://xtreemfs.org/quickstart.php](http://xtreemfs.org/quickstart.php)

If not already loaded, load the FUSE kernel module:

> modprobe fuse

~~~
pmalynin
Except that FUSE is pretty mainstream.

~~~
meapix
It was officially merged into the mainstream Linux kernel tree in kernel
version 2.6.14. Anything before that is a special kernel module.

------
RRRA
How does it compare to Ceph and Tahoe-LAFS?

But more importantly, how are you using any of those? :)

